# The end...



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I can officialy say that the season is now over (Till spring snows). This season goes down as my best ever for several reasons.
Killed our first MN snow. 
Killed my first Mn Specklebelly.
Highest duck harvest since starting the service.
Highest goose harvest in my life.
Cant wait to see Border patrol II.
Met a chick who loves to see geese decoy to within yards and then rip them nearly in half with a baseball size pattern.
killing 92 geese in the first two days of late season.
Killed 13 species of ducks.
Killed the first banded woodduck I've ever seen and it was banded in LA.
Killed two banded honkers out of the same flock. They were banded in 01 in IL on the same day. Male and female. Killed another honk banded in IA on the same hunt.

These were the last two days of the season for me.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

sounds like you're living life man, wish i could be in your shoes for 1 day, not because of the hunting either :wink: hahaha


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Today would have been a great day for you to be in my shoe's then bro! :lol: 8)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha, got a video camera? cause if you don't i could buy one for you...haha :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

He He I wanna..... well... I'm gonna choose the respectfull (to her) route and thank you for the compliments on the pics and such. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. sounds like a great season. bloody. do you guys do spring hunts in minnesota for snow geese, or don't you guys get a lot of snows out there?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Dude the guy wearing jeans in that last pic must have froze his azz off!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> do you guys do spring hunts in minnesota for snow geese, or don't you guys get a lot of snows out there?


Never hunted spring snows in MN. Hunted them in the spring from the southern border of NE to the northern border of ND in past years though. Last spring was the 1st spring since they opened it that I was unnable to participate. Had to use the money to repair the bike for our first stunt show in April. Motorcyle stunts.. Its a long story. www.teami-94.com

But if the question is, do I guide spring snows, then the answer would be no I guess.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ooo. aite. im saving my money. thinking about heading out by you the fall of 08. going to check out your site later. gotta go up the hospital in a little bit.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Avery go out in the spread!! With a video camera for the day with her. ahhh I mean go goose hunting! For a day with bloody boy. :roll:

Sounds like a good season.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Avery go out in the spread!! With a video camera for the day with her. ahhh I mean go goose hunting! For a day with bloody boy.:roll:


Might wanna clarify that Mike.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

No comment.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow awesome season!

Congrats on the girl to :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Man you guys are frisky these days.

Good pics.


----------

